# i tamed my perentie



## walpole_reptiles (Feb 23, 2009)

just thought i would tell everyone i got a baby perentie and she is tamed and she is so cute.


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 23, 2009)

Pics!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 23, 2009)

what do you mean by tamed? so she wont eat ur arm off!


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2009)

You molested the hell out of it didn't you


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Feb 23, 2009)

here you go


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 23, 2009)

cute! can i ask how much she costed?


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Feb 23, 2009)

she just sits there now and i don't have to restrain her and she is so good getting out the cage now she doesn't hiss at me.


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 23, 2009)

LOVE the pattern!! How old is it ? it must be pretty young by the size of it!!


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2009)

Australis said:


> You molested the hell out of it didn't you


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 23, 2009)

She looks nice.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Feb 23, 2009)

she was born in august 08


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice..


----------



## m.punja (Feb 23, 2009)

oh you are so lucky! i want i want


----------



## crocdoc (Feb 23, 2009)

Any particular reason you think it's a 'she'?


----------



## James..94 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awww she's so cute
Love the patern


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 23, 2009)

Mmm I am so jealous. I love the perenties. That is such a pretty fellow I am glad you have him nice and quiet. I worked with one at my local wild life park and he is a lazy sook. I wonder if all perentie's are like that by nature. I reckon I might invest in one or two after I get the fences fixed then they can free roam my yard.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Feb 23, 2009)

the reason why i think it is a girl as she has been sexed. She is gorgeous i will add more photos when she grows a bit more. I love her so much


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 23, 2009)

My god, that is gorgeous. I want one of those babies.


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 23, 2009)

im so jealous. we cant keep them in vic so i got one tattoed on my arm haha.
so jealous


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2009)

congrats very nice animal... one of my favourites!


----------



## gozz (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## yellowman (Jul 6, 2009)

do you have any pictures of her set up?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 6, 2009)

I would kill for one. **** Victoria.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 6, 2009)

walpole_reptiles said:


> the reason why i think it is a girl as she has been sexed.



How?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 6, 2009)

used danny browns "hemipenil Transillumination" on my sandies,
should work on perenti as well..


----------



## jack1 (Jul 6, 2009)

she is gorgeous! looks a bit scary though


----------



## JDWest (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## xuereb (Jul 6, 2009)

just wondering how did u tame her so well?
just as i have a juvie lase monitor and he is so wild


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 6, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> used danny browns "hemipenil Transillumination" on my sandies,
> should work on perenti as well..



hemipenal transillumination technique or HTI technique can be found here: http://varanidae.org/Vol3_No1.pdf Pg 26


----------



## lizardloco (May 24, 2011)

You definitely need more pics and some pics of your setup!


----------



## longqi (May 24, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Mmm I am so jealous. I love the perenties. That is such a pretty fellow I am glad you have him nice and quiet. I worked with one at my local wild life park and he is a lazy sook. I wonder if all perentie's are like that by nature. I reckon I might invest in one or two after I get the fences fixed then they can free roam my yard.



Most big parenties will rip your arm off just to watch you cry
There are a few notable exceptions but I have several scars from them and I will never really trust one again


----------



## Torah (May 24, 2011)

sweetangel said:


> cute! can i ask how much she costed?


 
hehe costed...

also got to ask , So she is tame because she'll sit on your arm ??? yah ????
does she come to you or anything like that ??? I intend to have a shoulder monitor instead of a parrot !


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

Haha how do you guys manage to dig up these old threads? I don't even look past the first page most of the time


----------



## monitordude (May 24, 2011)

torah ackes arnt the tamest of all monitors although they generally dont bite (i had a phyco one at one stage.) they are quite flighty, some calm down have one tame one now, but because theyre small they dont just sit on your sholder they move and jump, alot. not sure if your coment was meaning ackies but my 2 cents


----------



## Torah (May 24, 2011)

lol i was joking a lilttle bit 
but I would like my new baby to at least tolerate me holding him/her .


----------



## redlittlejim (May 25, 2011)

A friend in Townsville has an adult that he goes in the outdoor pit with,
He doesn't cuddle it etc but I seen him hand feed it adult rats and pat it behind it head! Crazy cool


----------



## mysnakesau (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha how do you guys manage to dig up these old threads? .....



I don't even remember writing what I wrote. Today I have no intentions of having any reptile free roaming my yard...lol


----------



## lizardloco (May 25, 2011)

I'm the one who brought up this thread again, because I was browsing through perentie threads.


----------



## monitordude (May 25, 2011)

yeh torah if you dont handle at all for a few months when you first get him, and have him where he can always see you/people and just get him youd to you and then slowly let him, come on your arm by his self, and never grab him and restrain him, he will trust you and now you arnt going to hurt him, it should work, worked on mine.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 25, 2011)

As monitordude said, get your monitor to trust you. It takes time. It pays off when they crawl up your hand to feed and chill on your shoulder whilst eating.


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

okay kool . Ill try and resisit cuddling him lol... He is only a baby !


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 25, 2011)

Yer handling IMO is possibly the worst thing you can do. 
He should have about 5-6 hides and never take him out of them, or lift hides up. 
Otherwise that hide is no longer "safe" in his view.


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

^omg its going to take all my patience every little bit I have (thats not much lol) to stop myself from lifting the hide and picking him up . Why are they so scared ?^


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 25, 2011)

Cause there about 1/1000 of your size and everything is trying to eat it.


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Young monitors consider everything to be a threat. Especially a giant hand trying to grab them.

As Jannico said, if you lift their hide etc. they will completely disregard that area as a 'safe' zone and it will only add to their fear of you, making it a longer process for them to trust you.

If you don't think you will be able to resist holding/touching/grabbing it then I suggest you don't buy one to be frank...


----------



## pythrulz (May 25, 2011)

your perentie is very nice Id like one but there exspensive and need a huge encloser once they grow


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

mmmmm



walpole_reptiles said:


> just thought i would tell everyone i got a baby perentie and she is tamed and she is so cute.


 
how ? Ive been told you cant touch them for months , cant lift their hides etc...


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Torah said:


> how ? Ive been told you cant touch them for months , cant lift their hides etc...


 With patience. You gain their trust over a period of time and let them come to you. Not the other way around


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

so how old is the perentie in question ?? It only looks young ...


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Two years older now


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 25, 2011)

There's no set time. My V.t.Orientalis, took nearly year too hand feed and my mates took about 2 months, then again I didn't spend much time with it and it was in a plastic tub (opaque) 

My Mitchelli would of took from me sooner, I just didn't think to try before hand. 

Not sure if this is true, but some species will "tame" down quicker and easier then others but I think it's more variable to the individual monitor. Also they reach a certain size, where their confidence goes through the roof.
Either way. The more patience and time you put it into it the better it will be . 
You don't need to handle your reptiles to enjoy them, I don't know why handling is such a big factor when people buy them. 
They aren't kids or dogs. 

Getting them to feed in front of you is the first step or even with you in the room.


----------



## K3nny (May 25, 2011)

you don't tame reptiles, reptiles tame you. true story.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 26, 2011)

Torah, this is the pay off 





He's just come out of his dry enclosure and is a bit cold, so he isn't as active, but he sitting on my hand with no restrain (I'm not holding him at all) 
I'm still not holding him as a type this and he just being curious about my room.

Although he is cold, he could run away no problem.

There is no bond or any crap like that. It's just him trusting me, knowing that I am not a threat to his survival


----------



## Torah (May 26, 2011)

nawwwwwwww that is cute as ! hay what have you named him/her ?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 26, 2011)

That would be Poseidon.


----------



## SamNabz (May 26, 2011)

Gorgeous little monitor there Jannico


----------



## Torah (May 26, 2011)

great name too!


----------

